# i need simple ringtone for nokia 1110i



## nix (Jun 26, 2007)

actually, my dad's going to use this cell...he wants the ordinary (tring-tring) or any other simple ringtone....nothing fancy...problem is there are no simple inbuilt ringtones in the 1110i. how do i download them? where do i downlaod them from? or can i compose them? if so how? 
i found a classic, ringtone at this site:
*www.tonecollector.com/ringtone-poly-479.html
how do i download it?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 26, 2007)

u cant download frm net to ur nokia 1100i cell !!!

instead i got an idea !!

download to and copy to a high end cellphone memory
then from that cell u send it to ur nokia 1100i !! via mms or some how i dont know how 

i know that nokia 1110i can send and revieve ring tones
i could do it on my old 2100 and hv sent my frnd many ringtones and also received from them


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2007)

1100 wont support mms but u can send it thru normal msgs.. thru composer


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 26, 2007)

right click on it in ur mulitmedia cell phone and send it as a text message this shld work

right click means some button which like opens a menu as in comp ka right click


----------



## nix (Jun 26, 2007)

well, the problem is i dont have a high end cell...i have a 3315 
but there are simple ringtones in that (3315) ...i knwo that i can send from 3315 to 1110i but how do i get the simple inbuilt tone in my 3315 to its composer? if i can do that, i can send it to the 1110i...

^^, i cant get the simple tone in my 3315 in its composer...it doesnt have an option for that...if i could, in anyway, get that in the composer...it would be great...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 26, 2007)

hey does'nt that phone support a datacable ??
if not u get it done from a friend then...........else wait for some one to get u better ideas

or else e mail it to urself and acess via GPRS ??
i mean load it to ur gmail and send to yahoo and download frm yahoo or download from Gmail Drafts only no need to goto yahoo

else download via GPRS only then from that link

hey i downloaded it to my comp.......but it is  a mp3 ring tone !!

the tone format was mp3 so u cant use it in NOKIA 1100


the actual link to that tone is as follows.....click on it to download to ur comp

*www.pjmedia.nl/tc/preview/10037.mp3

i saw this in one of the threads it might help u

I think mp3 to ringtone gold is a good choice , just download it at *www.oursdownload.com/mp3-to-wav,wav-to-mp3,mp3-to-ringtone.html


----------



## nix (Jun 27, 2007)

S***t, this phone sucks...
no wap, no datacable, no gprs, no nothing... 

i dont know what to do now, could they not put some simple tring-tring kind of  ringtones into this?? i guess the only option left now is downloading the mp3 ringtone from net and then send it some good phnone and then send it to this one...
but in the meantime, feel free to pitch in your ideas...


----------

